

36 maps that will make you see the world in completely new ways - ghosh
http://matadornetwork.com/bnt/36-maps-see-world-new-ways/

======
Cenk
"that will make you see the world in completely new ways"?

Really?

~~~
shenanigoat
I thought it was cool....must we all be so cynical and reflexively shit on
things because of a slightly hyperbolic headline? You should be able to learn
something from at least one of those maps.

